# What games do you play with your dog?



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

Apologize if this topic has been discussed before. I tried to run a search and didn't come up with much so figured I would post again. Wanted to see what various games you play with your pup/dog to keep it exciting each day. 
I have an 8 mth old GSD who loves to play fetch so we play that with the ball or frisbee Other than that we play catch - so I run around and let him catch me and then he runs around and I never can catch him fast enough







. We also play tug in short bursts between fetch/catch. Other than that we go on short walks around the neighborhood or in the nearby strip mall. 
I'm thinking one day he will tire of the playing both, not to mention they get pretty monotonous for me and he can read my energy or lack thereof. I do mix it up with his training so these are short sessions most times except the evening one which is longest.

Any other ideas on what games can be played which will tire the pup out and also be equally exciting?


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.clickerdogs.com/

She also has a dvd that is really inexpensive compared to most trainers dvd's that is games to play with your dog that improves relationship, and teaches a bunch of stuff to the dog at the same time. I am getting it tomorrow ... ordering it at least.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

My husband dances with our GSD...


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

Ahh! Susan Garrett DVD's. I have her Crate Games DVD and used it so much when Hugo was just learning but with that under control, I need more for my game thirsty pup







That definitely is a good idea though to refer to her website. I should've thought of that!!


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: StryderPupMy husband dances with our GSD...


Oh! I have 2 left feet! My dog would be traumitized for life if I tried to dance with him


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I play hide and seek with Ruby. Or hide and treat? I put her in a down and make her stay. Somewhere around a corner where she cant see me. Then I go about the house and hide treats. I come back and tell her "Find!" or "ok!" and she hops up and hunts around, under cushions, bookshelves, etc.. when I know she's found them all I tell her "all gone!" and brush my hands together so she doenst keep looking. She likes is a lot. 

We also do this with toys. I'll tell her "get your ball!" or "toy" and make her look around for it. And we play "kill the muppet". She has some kinda Verbotten! thing about her plush dolls singing and dancing. It's ok if they hang out by her, but if I make them do a little a routine she gets all wound and grabs them and throws them down like "SHUT UP! You little Freak!!" LOL!! I love it.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a game with my last dog that was a blast...using the old McDonalds plush toys(can't remember what they were called now) I would be sweeping the floor and she would set one in front of the broom, so I would bat it down the hallway for her. YOu can also use tennis balls, or other light weight toys, the lighter they are the better they sail down the hall







As the game took on a life of its own the sweeping rarely got done, but we had a blast playing our indoor hockey game!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We usually get at least one round of "Keep the sock/underpants away from mommy by running around the kitchen table!" game.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ball....in the house....

do not throw kongs!!! They bounce...high...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL Anna, Otto says I love you! He likes to play take the tights off the little girl and the strictly forbidden take the kid for a spin by the footie pajamas.

During the day, we'll play 12 ball - that's where whatever boy is home takes all the toys in the basement and tries to get the dog to catch them.

Otto likes to play bat the ball - he takes one big toy like a soccer ball in his mouth and hits the toys we throw at him with the ball in his mouth - strange.

At night after the kids go to bed, I'll play catch in the den with him. This usually turns into poke the dog with a yardstick. I use the yard stick to roll his ball closer to me so I don't have to get up. He starts messing with Morgan, so I poke him in the butt with the stick, then he tries to catch the stick. Note to self, get a longer stick...


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

We play ball and tug indoors. In fact, Caleb has established a new morning routine. I keep a tug toy in the bedroom and played with him one morning while I was getting ready for work. Ever since that one time, he sits in front of the bookcase where I keep the toy, staring at it, until I break down and get it and play with him. It's only for a few minutes, but it's become part of my get ready for work activities. (Am I well trained or what?)

Used to play "find it" with Rica every weekend when she was young. I still play it with Aodhán. Plan on starting it with Caleb, too.

I have a long kitchen and when Rica was young we played a soccor/hockey kind of game. She'd bring me the ball and then back up into the opposite doorway. Then I would kick the ball. The object was to try kick it into the dining room so she would have to chase it. She was a much better goalie than I was a kicker.

I've tried this one with Caleb, but so far I can't get him to stay in the door way. He thinks we're playing football and tries to tackle the ball while I'm trying to kick it.


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yes! I do play the hide/go find with treats inside the house. Our command for it is "Lookie" and off he goes sniffing every surface in the house. If I were to use Lookie w/o meaning it for him, I'm in trouble because he takes off








I haven't tried playing soccer which considering our kitchen/dining and corridor to the bedrooms is in a straight line, it would make a good run. Except like Caleb I think Hugo will make it a game of football and won't wait for me to kick it first. He once chomped down on my big toe when we were playing in the yard!! OUCH! Can you imagine a toe so swollen i had to wear open toed shoes during his mouthy teething period?!
His fave game is stare at the kitchen faucet until it starts running water on its own. He puts his paws on the counter and keeps giving it the evil eye. Wonder what goes on in these dog brains









Actually now that Jenn mentions it, I used to play a 12-ball like game with Hugo when he was younger but I sort of forgot about it. Of course I played it in our yard since a bouncy ball + bouncy pup in the house was not exactly a safe combo. Now that he is calmer I will give it a try.
He does follow me around like a shadow in the house wanting to do everything I do and even follows me to the bathroom once with his kong. (rolling eyes)
But yes, these are some great ideas though!! I'm definitely going to try some tonight.


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

Any outdoor game suggestions? Although it has been C-O-L-D here past couple weeks.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Hula-Hoop Game. Not so much a game, but they get treats for going through the hoop. They make it a lot harder than it should be.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaLOL Anna, Otto says I love you! He likes to play take the tights off the little girl and the strictly forbidden take the kid for a spin by the footie pajamas.
> 
> During the day, we'll play 12 ball - that's where whatever boy is home takes all the toys in the basement and tries to get the dog to catch them.
> 
> ...


Oh to be a fly on the wall at your house


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Any Game to play outdoors other than Fetch?
My Arm hurts After play Fetch every day, LOL


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Get a BIG outdoor plastic garbage pail.Tape the lid with the handle to the bottom of the can.This becomes a SHEEP Teachhim to push-roll-go around.Throw a hot dog into the open end of can and teach dog to crawl into barrel to get it.Advanced have him use nose to nudge/lift under the taped on handle end to tip it up and change direction Just remember the barrel is a SHEEPmake him herd it with his head and body pushes.It may not take as much training as you think.Just be out there and do a 'good boy'whenever he reacts to barrel.BIG dogs love BIG toys!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet Karlo and Onyx would love that! Kacie would too, so they stop herding her!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Road cone is fun too - strictly a basement game. Otto tries to tip it over, he stands on it, carries it around in his mouth, we stick his ball under it. It's great silly fun the gas company provided me when they were doing construction...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Obviously, plain old fetch








We play:
search
hide & seek
wrasslin lol
tug of war
run around the house & knock everything over hahah


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

THese are great games everyone! I am going to try some of them. Dasher likes to play "pig in a blanket" alot. I hold out a blanket and he charges into it and gets himself all wraped up. He snorts and grumbles and does it all over again. He is a very happy boy, but this is like the best thing ever for him! He loves the contact and silliness. 
Sasha likes to play with my daughter who is 4. Sasha lets her put scarves and headbands on her. Then my daughter puts on her leash and takes her for a walk around the house. They have lots of fun together, and Sasha really seems to enjoy the company of a 4 yo girl obsessed with princesses! Lots of fun to watch.
I also like to go to a nice off leash park nearby. Usually if I go during the week around 9 or 10 we are the only ones there. We play hide and seek there alot. we do fetch and tugging games too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't play it with Bianca yet but a fun one is 101 things to do with a box. I used to play with my terrier but I always ended up finding a behavior I really liked right of the bat and focusing on it.


I also used to play hide-a-toy with my terrier. He had this vinyl squeaky ball he really liked (ok, he had a bunch of em) and I would rub the ball along the floor in a trail and then hide it underneath something and call him in the room. It was fun to see him pick up the trail on the ground and follow it to the hiding spot. 
Tracking in general is good, it's mentally stimulating and physically active. I have a book called Fun Nosework for Dogs which has games you can play using tracking. 

You can also find some 'scent games' here:
http://www.sscnj.org/SheltieWise_Sept2006_B.pdf
(you have to go to page 8)


101 Things to Do with a Box:
http://www.canineuniversity.com/articles/training/train_28.html


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08ball....in the house.... do not throw kongs!!! They bounce...high...


so do balls ........ LOL!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine101 Things to Do with a Box:
> http://www.canineuniversity.com/articles/training/train_28.html


I'm sure this is a case of "oh boy do I feel dumb for asking" but I really don't understand this one ... my dogs would sniff an empty box and walk away ... enlighten me, please?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine101 Things to Do with a Box:
> ...


Usually there's no particular end goal, you see what the dog will do. If your dogs will approach the box, click and treat that. If your dogs sniff the box, click and treat that a few times, and then see if they do anything else. If they do, stop clicking and treating the sniff and only mark and reward the new behavior. And so on and so on....

If you do this game before a meal when they're hungry and you have really great treats, do you think they'd still walk away, or might they choose to stick around and interact with the box some more? Never know till you try! 

Shaping behavior with the clicker starts out by marking and rewarding very small increments towards that final goal, or you can start with no goal in mind and see where it goes. Here's a great explanation of exactly how you would go about shaping a specific behavior: http://www.behaviorlogic.com/id23.html


----------

